# Water evap...?



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I had a 4â€™ tank with a closed canopy that I never needed to add water between changes. (sometimes 2 weeks)

I recently set up a 7â€™ tank with a canopyâ€¦I have had to add 5g of water every three days. The canopy is completely open in the back for equipment, but I have not noticed any moisture anywhere. (around tank, behind tank, under canopy, ectâ€¦)

Is the water evaporating that fast, and if so, why the drastic change from the 4â€™ tank?

I am currently not using any heatersâ€¦The lights are closer to the water surface than they were on the 4â€™ tank, but their only on about 4 hours a dayâ€¦.

Whatâ€™s the dealâ€¦?

I built the canopy myself because I wanted to get away from the glass tops.


















I left the back open for 2 reasonsâ€¦.

1. For equipment installation & easy access to equipment.
2. To cut down humidity under the hood.

I didnâ€™t want moisture to build-up under the hood, and cause any warping, corrosion, or rottingâ€¦.

I knew it would cause high humidity in the house, but I never thought the water would evaporate at the rate of 5g every 3 daysâ€¦

If I enclose the back is the condensation going to stay under the hood. And is the water level going to still drop at same rate as it is now? â€¦

If I put the glass tops on thatâ€™s just a big hassleâ€¦ :x

Thatâ€™s my dilemmaâ€¦


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

my 6' 180g looses allot of water with an open top.its just you have more surface area to lose from plus your old tank had glass tops closer to the water.you could turn the temp down abit,it may help.or you could put on the glass in places you wont have to remove it that often.im going to close of the left top and put a hinged piece on the right to open for feeding etc...


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Have you considered a sump system for your 7' tank? It would maintain a constant level in your aquarium (avoids crust build-up) and any water addition that's needed can be done in the sump and out of sight. They also lend themselves well to an automated top off system for adding water.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

fishwolfe said:


> you could put on the glass in places you wont have to remove it that often...


 If I partially cover the top would that helpâ€¦.?



iceblue said:


> Have you considered a sump system for your 7' tank?


Yes I have, but I kind of put it off as a future projectâ€¦ I donâ€™t know much about them, so I was going to research them a bitâ€¦ Plus I have about $500 tied-up in canister filters.

.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

> fishwolfe wrote:
> you could put on the glass in places you wont have to remove it that often...
> If I partially cover the top would that helpâ€¦.?


less exposed surface area will help.
do your canisters use spray bars?if there is little bubbles popping that aids in evaporation also.after figuring out the ins and outs of a sump,i really recommend them.all your heaters are out of the tank,tons of filtering,easier water changes,etc..


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

Remember with the 4 foot tank and 7 foot tank you surface area has increase a lot. Like others have said the easiest way is the sump. But you probably could create an auto top off system for what you have as well


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

What about putting the glass tops on but just keeping one small section open for feeding, in other words, cover 80-90% of it with glass?


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a 150g that evaporates slowly with top off's once a week as part of my water change. My tank is say 80% covered. My buddy who lives downstairs in the same house has a 70g with no top and can't keep the water in the tank.
So the more covered up the better :thumb:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

The glass tops that came with the tank are in sectionsâ€¦
The bigger section will cover about 60%...

I think I will start there, and see what kind of difference it makesâ€¦

Thanks for the feedbackâ€¦.


----------



## Intermision (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a 58 that I only have to top off once every 2 weeks that has glass tops. Before I put those on I was topping off every few days. I see no reason not to run glass tops unless you have heat issues.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Intermision said:


> I see no reason not to run glass tops unless you have heat issues.


 They are more of â€œnuisanceâ€


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

depends on the difference it tank and room temperatures.

on my 180 (kept at 24c) I lose about 1.5" a week to evaporation

however on the 50g corner (same area as a standard 55g though) I lose up to 3" a week but that tank is kept at 29c


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

Take the glass off your 4' and I'm sure it'll evaporate quite quickly. On any of my tanks, even if I leave a small section uncovered, the difference in evaporation can be huge...especially as we head into the lower humidity fall/winter months.

Can you modify your hood in some way to make access easier if you put the glass tops back on?

I designed my 450g hood so that the entire front lifts up and off up to roughly 90 degrees for feeding and can continue another 45 degree to stack completely on the back of the canopy for further access if necessary. I don't get why the tank manufacturers don't do it this way. Or install panels on the front that swing out like cabinet doors instead...

Having to reach through the top to reach the glass just to feed daily is the biggest part of the problem. Auto feeders can be one solution.

A tank I had a couple of years ago had that canopy problem. So I drilled a hole in one of the glass tops. I then installed a bulkhead and attached some pvc that extended it to the lip of the canopy. That gave me a "food chute" to easily drop food down through just by lifting up the top of the canopy.

I keep the top of my 450g covered. Glass panels sit over the large openings in the acrylic top. Keeps the splashing during the feeding frenzy from splashing outside the tank and onto the lighting hardware above as well.


----------

